# Kombinierte Lauf- und Fährrader



## ______________ (8. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit,

ich suche für meinen Sohn in absehbarer Zeit ein Laufrad, welches man auch als erstes Fahrrad benutzen kann.
Aktuell habe ich nur 2 Modelle gefunden. 
Eins von BMW:






Und eins vom Mercedes:





Bei beiden kann man ja die Kurbel und den Kettenkram demontieren und das erstmal als Laufrad nutzen.

Das MB sagt mir nicht zu, da dort das Oberrohr nicht so wie bei dem BMW-Bike gepolstert ist.

Würde mir halt noch gerne weitere Alternativen anschauen, finde aber keine....

Gibt es noch andere Modelle?


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Mai 2011)

Cool Products Rennrad und Ikea hatte mal welche(auch von Cool Products, genauso wie die BMW).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (9. Mai 2011)

Hier scheint es die RENNräder noch zu geben.


----------



## brummie (9. Mai 2011)

beim Stadler gibts die auch für 169


----------



## ______________ (9. Mai 2011)

Da sieht ja, vom finish her gesehen, das BMW Kids-Bike immer noch am besten aus.

EK wäre da aktuell 159. 

Da es scheinbar doch keine Alternativen gibt, werde ich mir das Teil wohl mal bestellen.

Besten Dank.


----------

